# Ice Cream!



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been having ice cream cravings lately. I know, it's a little late in the season. I'm back lower carbing again, so a bite or two of something sweet is well chosen right now. I found this company at my local store, and am working my way through the four flavors. So far, the two I have tried, Red Fire (ancho and chipotle chile, Ceylon cinnamon, and Belgian chocolate) and Naga (coconut and sweet curry) have been really yummy. I was wary of the Naga, but the curry is very subtle, I love coconut! 

So, favorite ice cream flavors? Usually, I'm a rather mundane strawberry or peppermint girl, (or fresh peach in season) but I'm really digging these. 

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/99/17
Oh, and it's only $5/pint at my store - The price on their website is a little ridiculous!


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coffee Lover's at Cold Stone Creamery


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

breyers vanilla....and heath klond.i.k.e oke:

and lets not forget choclate and vanilla dip-n-dots

oh and mango ice cream...and cheese ice cream...yeah cheese ice cream rocks you can find them in any local filipino food store near you!


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Oct 2, 2006)

*Bruster's Nutty Coconut*

Bruster's Nutty Coconut. 

It's not even on their menu - they make it fresh and don't always have it so it's best to call ahead for a "reservation". Very rich creamy vanillia ice cream with massive quantities of crushed crunchy toasted almonds blended in with shredded coconut.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 2, 2006)

Ben and Jerry's - Cherries Garcia is my favorite

BOX OF CHOCOLATES comes a close second, it is Chocolate ice cream blended with a cherry swirl and assorted chocolate truffle Candies.
and when I don't feel like chocolate with cherries, there is always KAYDEROSS KREME 
Tastes like a creamsicle!!! it's vanilla with a tangerine sherbet swirl.

Heahter those flavors sound like something I would be interested in trying. Sure sounds better than mashed unripe banana mixed with lard (Peruvian local dish to the area I am headed)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

No can eat Lactose.. Boohoo


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 3, 2006)

Get a bottle of Lactaid and get over it... *grin*

My default flavor at the MSU dairy (at most 30 yards from my office) is mint cookies and cream... All the fun of mint chip with oreo goodness. But they also have a cherry amaretto chip that is pretty darn good.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, I find those pills don't really work so well. So I'm forced to by Lactaid Ice cream sandwiches at $4.00 for 8 little tiny ones. But, where I live that's almost the price of regular [Ben & Jerry's] so I can deal with it. There's just not much flavor variety. Thank god for sorbet!


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

Ben and Jerry's is having a flavor contest. I think there are five finalists. 
Most people seem to think Wackie Chan is going to win. It's the one I would vote for (but I clearly enjoy sort of wacked out ice cream flavors). This is the most commented story on Slashfood and has been for weeks now! 

*ApricotAbra* - a mix of vanilla and apricot preserves 
*Wackie Chan* - Sweet cream and ginger-flavored ice cream, with chocolate-covered fortune cookie bits and fudge swirl 
*Italian Renaissance* - Amaretto ice cream, cherry chunks and sliced almonds 
*Mojito* - Lime-based sherbet with mint, brown sugar and rum 
*Puttin' on a Ritz* - Vanilla ice cream, caramel and Ritz crackers


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

Real rum!?!? BTW I think I may win the Salmon besseae, thanx Heather.:clap: E.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2006)

edy's peanut butter cup.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2006)

I heard B & J's is doing the final vote today...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2006)

b&j had a wonderful limited edition called in a crunch. made me sad it was limited edition....


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 11, 2006)

For you coffee fans out there, I just discovered Edy's Espresso Chip ice cream :drool:


----------

